# Welches Rose fuer den Bikepark?



## psycho82 (7. November 2011)

Hallo,

bin mit meinem Granite Chief mehr als zufrieden und das Bike kann wesentlich mehr als mein Fahrkoennen zulaesst (bin CC-Umsteiger mit sehr wenig Erfahrung abseits der Waldautobahn und Wandertrails).
Ab naechstes Jahr wuerde ich gerne auch in diverse Bikeparks, hier wuerde ich aber nur ungern mein GC fuer missbrauchen, auch wenn dies sicherlich ne ganze weile gut gehen wuerde, da es wohl noch ne ganze weile dauern wird bis  "richtige" Spruenge und Drops gefahren werden.

Na ja, mach mir gerade Gedanken, wie sinnvoll ein eigenes Bike fuer den Parkeinsatz ist und liebaeugel mit einem Onkel Jimbo mit HS-Kurbel und Syncrod Freeride light Felgen. Bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher, ob der Onkel zu nah am GC liegt und fuer den permanenten Parkeinsatz ein Beef Cake mit HS-Kurbel die sinnigere Alternative waere? 

Inwieweit taugt das Jimbo als permanent Parkbike? Oder doch lj
lieber ein Beef Cake FR? Oder kann ich durchaus das GC als Touren und Bikepark-Bike parallel benutzen bis das Fahrkoennen steigt ?

Gruss
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (7. November 2011)

Ich denke der onkel ist in der tat zu nah am GC, da macht ein BC mehr sinn.

Meine persöhnliche meinung, fahr erst einmal das GC solange bist es an seine grenzen kommt.
Außer du hast natürlich das geld über und weist nicht wohin damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (7. November 2011)

Würde auch sagen erstmal mitm Chief in den Bikepark


----------



## -MIK- (8. November 2011)

Wenn Du mit Bikepark Willingen und dort die Freeride meinst, dann kannst Du mit dem GC locker da runter rocken. Damit geht imho genug, hat ja immerhin 150mm Federweg und als AM darf es ja auch springen.  Wenn Du dann merkst, dass Bikepark was für Dich ist und Du auch DH fahren willst: Beefcake DH. Es ist einfach ein mörder Unterschied, ob Du mit so einem Coilpanzer runter knüppelst, als mit einem Lufttourenfahrwerk.

Wenn Du auf den heimischen Trails auch eher in Richtung Freeride unterwegs sein willst und ab und an in den Park fährst, dann würde ich das GC gegen das Jimbo tauschen, vielleicht sogar gegen das Beef SL und der 36er RC2. Damit wärst Du auf jeden Fall für alles gerüstet.


----------



## psycho82 (8. November 2011)

Danke fuer eure Antworten!
Werde es dann erstmal mit dem GC im Bikepark versuchen, sollte es dann zu regelmaessigen Besuchen im Park kommen, dann erhaelt das GC noch weitere Gesellschaft aus dem Hause Rose. Denn das GC ist fuer mich das ideale Rad fuer die Hometrails und den jaehrlichen Alpenurlaub.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## psycho82 (8. November 2011)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch.
Kann ich den Lift/Seilbahn mit der RS Reverb benutzen oder sollte hierzu eine normale Sattelstütze verbaut werden?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## -MIK- (8. November 2011)

Normale...


----------



## psycho82 (9. November 2011)

Danke!


----------



## manupl (24. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Danke!



Also ich wuerd mir an deiner Stelle den Bruce holen... Kostet nicht so viel 
Kannst super damit springen oder Tricks machen


----------

